# Random tips stickies



## Scott Rogers (Nov 14, 2006)

..........


----------



## Thonex (Nov 14, 2006)

Scott Rogers @ Tue Nov 14 said:


> please don't be shy about posting tips, no matter how minor you think they may be. Some of the littlest things can make a big difference when repeated many times over the course of the day.



Ain't that the truth!!


----------

